# Encyclopedia of Puritanism



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 15, 2006)

Is anyone familiar with this work? I've seen a couple of slightly different titles.

_The Encyclopaedia of Puritanism_, 2 volumes, Tom Webster & Frank Bremer (ABC-Clio, 2007).

_Puritans and Puritanism in Europe and America: A Comprehensive Encyclopedia_

by Francis Bremer Tom Webster 
ISBN: 1576076784 
Publisher: ABC-CLIO - 19 December, 2005
Format: Hardcover
List price: USD 185.00







More on the book here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 2, 2006)

I didn't see any mention of this book in _Meet the Puritans_ ed. by Joel Beeke and Randall Pederson.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2006)

Lowest price I've seen so far: $162.80 (Amazon - used).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 17, 2007)

Any reviews yet?


----------

